# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  U nedjelju 21. rujna u zagrebu - pregled sjedalica

## ivarica

U nedjelju, *21. rujna 2014.* od *10 do 12 sati* na *parkiralištu MUPa u Heinzlovoj ulici 98 (križanje Slavonska Av. i Heinzlova ul.)* udruga RODA organizira *besplatan pregled dječjih autosjedalica*.

Pregled prvenstveno služi da bi roditelji mogli provjeriti jesu li *pravilno postavili autosjedalicu* u svoje vozilo i smještaju li *pravilno svoje dijete* u nju. Naime, autosjedalice *smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta* u sudaru za do 70%, a rizik ozbiljne ozljede za do više od 90% *no* *samo ako se pravilno koriste*. 
Međutim, u Hrvatskoj se broj pravilno korištenih autosjedalica kreće između *10% do 20%*, a to je brojka koju volonterke i volonteri RODE ovakvim pregledima nastoje povećati.
Kako bi savjeti o pravilnoj upotrebi autosjedalica bili što učinkovitiji, RODA moli vozače koji dolaze na pregled da, ako je to moguće, sa sobom donesu *upute proizvođača sjedalice* te da svakako *dovedu i svoje dijete*.
Osim samog pregleda, Rodini savjetnici i savjetnice za autosjedalice roditeljima i ostalim vozačima/icama dijelit će *savjete i informacije* o važnosti i pravilnom korištenju autosjedalica te odgovarati na sva pitanja. Pozvane su i sve trudnice sa svojim partnerima, ako im treba savjet u odabiru prve autosjedalice.

----------

